# Pregnant Nigerian Dwarf Doe temp 97.5



## animalmom (Jan 11, 2013)

She has some white foam around her mouth, won't get up on her own and once up acts as though her front legs won't support her.

She is about 2 months pregnant.

I've drenched with baking soda thinking it was bloat.

We've had 3.5" rain in the last 2 days.

Any helpful advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 11, 2013)

She needs to get up and moving.  If it is bloat, going down and staying down is very bad.  If you can force her to move and walk, do it.  If not, you might need a vet ASAP.  Baking soda, mineral oil, massaging the rumen to get gas moving out, and movement.  Hopefully someone else with more bloat experience will pipe in.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2013)

Did she have a change in feed or get out yesterday and get into something?  What about poisoning?  Activated charcoal is used for poisoning.  If bloat from a change in diet, then she needs to be tube fed mineral oil in large quantities.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, and the confirmation that it sounded like bloat.  The doe died shortly after my first posting.  

She had not gotten out to eat anything odd.  The only change in her diet was switching from alfalfa pellets to real alfalfa.  I'm thinking, that with the recent heavy rains we had, I put out too much of the alfalfa hay and she had no way of getting any exercise.  I'm not too fond of walking in pouring rain myself.

What do you folks do, when you have a couple days of non-stop rain?  It is trite to say "live and learn" since right now that resolves nothing... obviously I did something wrong.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm sorry about your loss.

No matter what the weather, I get out there at least twice a day to check on animals. Just buy the proper gear for all the different weather types. Yes, those very rainy or snowy days stink but the really nice days make up for it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry 

We've had so much pouring rain and flooding...everything a mess...we have rain coats with hoods and rain pants, rubber boots...have been putting down more and more bedding to soak it up...and feeding them treats at the back of their area and they'll walk anywhere for that, and then back.  About all I can suggest


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2013)

You would be better off to provide grass hay, if she is being limited on her alfalfa hay.  All you can eat grass hay would be less likly to bother them.   We do put out some alflafa, right now I am working my 20 does up to a bale a day, but I started by putting out 1/3 bale a day and spreading it out well so everyone gets some, they can bloat very easy on alfafla hay if they aren't used to it. 

My daughter one time accidentally put out a bale of alfalfa instead of grass hay,  I had several goats that were not feeling well. Luckily they all survived that experience. 

I am very sorry you lost her.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> You would be better off to provide grass hay, if she is being limited on her alfalfa hay.  All you can eat grass hay would be less likly to bother them.   We do put out some alflafa, right now I am working my 20 does up to a bale a day, but I started by putting out 1/3 bale a day and spreading it out well so everyone gets some, they can bloat very easy on alfafla hay if they aren't used to it.
> 
> My daughter one time accidentally put out a bale of alfalfa instead of grass hay,  I had several goats that were not feeling well. Luckily they all survived that experience.
> 
> I am very sorry you lost her.


Yeah.... Gradual change in diet is best. Sorry she didn't make it.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 11, 2013)




----------

